# Connecting to MMI & Google Maps



## LILLY

Please, please can someone help me. I've recently purchased a 2016 TTsi Quattro and although I've put in a SIM card and got my hotspot on my mobile, I am still unable to contact to the MMI or workout how to connect to google maps.

Can any of you experts help me pppplllleassse????


----------



## moro anis

Hi,
Welcome to the forum. Do you get any maps on the screen at all? You only need a SIM card or hotspot for either Audi Connect or traffic on line (live updates).

Can you pair your phone? Have you found the connection manager? Do you have the manual? Did you buy from a dealer and can go back? There's too much to say really. Sorry that may not be much help but you should get something. I used to use a SIM but now rely on my phone's hotspot.

Good luck


----------

